# Question about a class.



## Joseph Scibbe (Nov 11, 2008)

So I have been doing quite a bit of downloading on Itunes U from different seminaries. I ran across a hermeneutics class, but it is from a Lutheran Seminary, and was wondering if the denominational differences would be a problem.


----------



## larryjf (Nov 11, 2008)

What's the seminary?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Nov 11, 2008)

Concordia Seminary.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't mind so much, in the Lutheran sermon's I've heard, their relentless Christology.

BUT (a big but) I do not think that just mentioning Christ a lot makes a good sermon. I'm sure there are better and worse Lutheran exegetes in the pulpits, but the ones I've listened to (on "Issues Etc." radio prog.) as _exemplars,_ don't always preach the text, although they do everything in their power to preach Christ.

I just think several of the ones (I've definitely heard at least one terrific sermon) I've heard need to do a better job of letting the text speak, so people can HEAR Christ talking (Rom 10:14), instead of mainly the preacher talking _about _Christ. So, For what it's worth, I think you should keep that in mind as you listen. Otherwise, I expect you can learn more than a few things; that is, it's not necessarily going to be a waste of time.


----------

